# TRUMarkets Report



## Harry_2007 (30 July 2010)

Hi Guys!

Just wondering if ANYONE has used the "TRUMarkets Report" system?

Can I please just have honest and truthful reports, based on EXPERIENCE of using TRUMarkets Stock Report, not based on one's opinion of how one THINKS it might or might not perform!?

Many people have a great tendency to automatically run down anything that looks at all outside of what they percieve to be "the norm", when indeed they often have no experience of that particular thing whatsoever!

I state this quite categorically, without fear of contradiction!

SO...if any of you good people HAVE actually used it and can give an honest appraisal OF it...I and I am sure many others reading this, would be very appreciative of your comments!


Regards
Harry


----------



## professor_frink (30 July 2010)

Hi Harry, 

haven't heard of them before now. Didn't see anything in the way of a track record on the site, which is a little concerning.

Did notice that they have a 7 day free trial though.

I have decided that as a public service to my fellow ASF members, that I'm going to sign up for a free trial this afternoon and then report back my findings


----------



## Timmy (30 July 2010)

Harry_2007 said:


> Many people have a great tendency to automatically run down anything that looks at all outside of what they percieve to be "the norm", when indeed they often have no experience of that particular thing whatsoever!




Hi Harry,
Not knocking it, just a clarification.
Slapping a moving average on top of a daily candlestick chart and an RSI below it is not outside of 'the norm'.


----------



## professor_frink (30 July 2010)

Just received my log in to get my free trial

Just having a look over the recently exited trades, and look forward to seeing what's on offer!

Hooray for everything:dance:


----------



## Albi (30 July 2010)

Hi,
I have taken the free trial and could not gain much  but do your own research, have free trial and you will get outcome. The buy and sell signals they send are mostly the bluechip stocks of big companies. They mainly deal with CFDs.


----------



## professor_frink (2 August 2010)

Still with us Harry? Did you sign up for a trial?

Interested in hearing some thoughts on what's on offer?


----------



## Moogadah (11 August 2010)

My experience with TRUmarkets is not so good.

I started with a bank account of $15.4k May 2010

By the end of June my account had dropped below $10k

July to the present day my balance has fluctuated between $10k-$12k, with the balance presently $11.9k.

Return on Investment  -20% since joining with them.

I don't believe they are a scam; they have just made several crappy calls and it looks like a long way back before a return to my initial capital.

At this stage I would certainly  *not *recommend them.


----------



## professor_frink (11 August 2010)

Moogadah said:


> My experience with TRUmarkets is not so good.
> 
> I started with a bank account of $15.4k May 2010
> 
> ...




Hi Moogadah,

which of the services were you subscribing to? I took the 1 week trial they had on offer and was going to post some comments in here for the OP, but he seems to have disappeared. There were some pretty big differences in the results for the different areas they posted reco's on.


----------



## Moogadah (11 August 2010)

professor_frink said:


> Hi Moogadah,
> 
> which of the services were you subscribing to? I took the 1 week trial they had on offer and was going to post some comments in here for the OP, but he seems to have disappeared. There were some pretty big differences in the results for the different areas they posted reco's on.




All 3 (CFD's, FX, Indices).

I can try & forward a copy of my statement if interested.

What did you discover re the 1 week trial?


----------



## RyanWilliams (11 August 2010)

:samurai: the market is cutting through me like a knife through an emoticon's head


----------



## Moogadah (18 August 2010)

RyanWilliams said:


> :samurai: the market is cutting through me like a knife through an emoticon's head




You're no orphan... TRUmarkets continue to struggle big time, with my acct balance now $10.4k, some 30% odd down from original funded account. It could be that I have joined in possibly their worst quarter on record, but am yet to see any positive signs that the tide is about to turn with this mob :crap:


----------



## professor_frink (18 August 2010)

Moogadah said:


> All 3 (CFD's, FX, Indices).
> 
> I can try & forward a copy of my statement if interested.
> 
> What did you discover re the 1 week trial?




sorry Moogadah, I missed your reply

I spent a bit of time having a look at their track record for all 3 services.

Like you've found out, the share cfd side of things hasn't been very good, they've been struggling to get that account going since the latter part of last year, when they rang me up after the trial ended I asked them about that and they openly admitted that it hadn't been the best period for their trading. I didn't ask and they didn't volunteer info about what they were doing to try and rectify that side of things though. If you have a look at and record all of the transactions they have in the share cfd section, you'll notice they started off with a bang, but since October last year haven't made much ground at all, this coincides with when the one way traffic coming out of the march 09 lows ended. It's really hard to come to any definite conclusions as to whether this just a temporary problem or not, as they don't really have a long enough track record to be able to say that something may or may not be broken.

I really didn't like the index cfd trading at all. Intraday trading when you are getting reco's via SMS is going to be really hard to evaluate whether you can replicate the claimed results or not. I wouldn't put money into that until you've ascertained whether you can or not. a point or 2 slippage on top of the recommended entry/exit price can make a huge difference to intraday trading.

The forex side of things was a little better though. They did seem to do quite a bit trend fading though, and seemed to be on the wrong side of higher timeframe trends way too often for my liking.

One thing I'd do is go and do some research on risk management too. I spoke to 2 people there, and the main focus was on generating absolute returns with little more than a passing mention to position sizing and risk management.

Search below is for fixed fractional position sizing:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2748180

Would be a good idea to have a look at some of threads on that search  if you have time to

Considering I've been trading for the better part of 10 years, I wasn't terribly impressed with some of the calls made, but can understand why they trade the way they do after speaking with one of the traders there. Personally I think that there is nothing terribly wrong with what they are doing(although it's rather expensive!), I wouldn't put it in the category of scam or anything like that. But I'd recommend that anyone new to trading that's  subscribing to them should also be trying to educate themselves about the markets and about trading whilst they are using these guys to get their feet wet in the markets.

As for whether they are the best option in regards to the various tipsheets going around, I wouldn't be able to say, I've not looked at many of them closely before.


----------



## ctrader (20 August 2010)

Not into pushing anyone’s barrow – just seems strange that my experience with TRUMarkets since Feb this year is so different to some of the recent comments. 

Following TRUMarkets ideas, my trading account had a rough ride around May. I think May was rough across the board everywhere. 

Don’t know what everyone else's has bought from TRUMarkets, but I have the package covering FX, Indices and CFDs. The fall in my account from May has been overcome and more.  

To me it is about having some kind of trading discipline enforced upon you so by sticking to their entries and exits I won’t fall back into my old bad habits of being stuck in losing trades. 

As an experienced trader, I use it in conjunction with my own ideas. and use their money management system as a guide, but leverage up according to my own trading bank and that has worked well for me.


----------



## Moogadah (20 August 2010)

ctrader said:


> Not into pushing anyone’s barrow – just seems strange that my experience with TRUMarkets since Feb this year is so different to some of the recent comments.
> 
> Following TRUMarkets ideas, my trading account had a rough ride around May. I think May was rough across the board everywhere.
> 
> ...




Interesting Ctrader, and I might chat to you a bit more offline if you have the time?

I signed up for same as you, however due to being time poor I authorised TRUmarkets to instruct my broker direct with the entry & exit points; so far they have shaved approx 30% off my original capital!


----------



## Moogadah (20 August 2010)

professor_frink said:


> One thing I'd do is go and do some research on risk management too. I spoke to 2 people there, and the main focus was on generating absolute returns with little more than a passing mention to position sizing and risk management.




This must be they key perhaps, and something I must find time to address.



professor_frink said:


> Search below is for fixed fractional position sizing:
> 
> aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2748180
> 
> Would be a good idea to have a look at some of threads on that search  if you have time to




I cannot get this link to work...any suggestions ?


----------



## eyeballkid88 (20 August 2010)

Hello Moogadah,

For some reason the system won't let me post Private Messages.

This is Jon Bryden from TRU Markets.

I have seen your comments on the Forum and am very keen to talk you, to see if we can assist you, and to confirm that you are trading with the right trade sizes via Halifax, I and the team can't understand how your loses can be so severe, if you are mirroing our exposure levels. The losses from May should have been overcome by Mid July and you should have increase significantly by now.

Can you please call me on 1300 262 449 so we can see if we can assist.

Regards, 

Jon


----------



## Moogadah (7 September 2010)

Update...


Clarification on one of my earlier posts first: TRUmarkets do not instruct my broker direct with the specific entry & exit points, rather they provide trade 'suggestions' to my Broker which they can act upon.

Had a yarn with Jon, per the above post. No doubting their professionalism and endeavor to set things straight with clients. Pursuant to same I adjusted my exposures (SPI reduced, FX increased). It seems that TRUmarkets have had a bit of a rough trot with the SPI.

From 10/08 (initial post):  12 positive trades v 25 negative trades; while not meaningful in itself, it does support the Professor's comment re having parcel sizes well managed.

Account balance 07/08: $10.9k (-29%).


----------



## Harry_2007 (14 September 2010)

First of all I like to say thanks for everyone put time and effort in replying to me.
Since I could not find anyone in the forum dealt or used TruMarkets report before; I made my decided to take the risk and join in. and this is what I have experience in the past 2 months by following recommended trading signals.
Results showing are genuine and true reflections of each trade been made which something could never see with any other provider
Often indices trades been missed, this issue been fixed by joining another third-party company that provide service of logging trades on your behalf.


----------



## ztrader (19 October 2010)

Guys, joined TRUMarkets & BlueSky Report in July / Aug 10.  I made $4k loss with TruMarkets (Halifax placed the orders on all trades suggested by Trumarkets) and made $5.5k in 2 months with Blueskyreport.com.au 

I pulled out from TRUMarkets and following bluesky report.  Strongly suggest to try their trail for 21 days.


----------



## Moogadah (26 October 2010)

*BAILING OUT*

Final result as I retrieved my capital from the agency of TRUmarkets and moved it to a (hopefully) safer place.

*Starting 6/5/2010: $15.4
Finishing 14/9/2010: $8.817 (-42%)*

My results do not bear any resemblance to their posted results. Am sure that if you are lucky enough to be in at the right time and for the right period you may do well with TRUmarkets, but be a client at the wrong time and you may get badly burnt; no doubt their are those who have fared better who've had their accounts over a different time frame. Accordingly I cannot recommend this mob nor would I denigrate them, but would just suggest one tread very very carefully.

Tip to the TRUmarkets salesperson: tone it down a bit perhaps. I like your enthusiam for the product, but it (the product) simply aint that good.


----------



## lee 53 (6 January 2011)

Jan 5 2011
I joined Trumarkets on Nov 1 2010, its a great service,(if they get IT RIGHT  )
So far I have taken all suggested trades and am down $350
7 wins 3 losses
They tend to grab small profits offset by large losses 
Amazing they get some trades sooooooo wrong like yesterdays short USD/JPY, a trade I personally would never have taken but I dont get them all correct either.
I will post all my Trumarket trading on this blog
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (13 January 2011)

13/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 10;  Win : 7 Loss : 3      Account balance $9882
Trade 10 : > Long GBP/USD Closed   Result: +$250        
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (13 January 2011)

13/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 11 ; Win > 8 Loss  >3      Account balance: $9872
Trade 11 : Long > Long STO Closed   Result: +$241
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (14 January 2011)

14/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 12;   Win > 9  Loss > 3      Account balance: $9952
Trade 12 Short GBP/USD Closed   Result: +$80
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (17 January 2011)

17/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 13;   Win >10  Loss > 3      Account balance: $10052
Trade 13 Short QBE Closed   Result: +$100
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (17 January 2011)

17/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 14;   Win >11  Loss > 3      Account balance: $10115
Trade 14 Short eur/usd Closed   Result: +$63
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (18 January 2011)

18/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 15;   Win >12  Loss > 3      Account balance: $10215
Trade 15 :    Short     > aus/usd               Closed           Result:         +$100
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (19 January 2011)

19/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 16;   Win >12  Loss > 4      Account balance: $9915
Trade 16 :    Short     > aus/usd               Closed           Result:         -$300
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (21 January 2011)

21/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 17;   Win >13  Loss > 4      Account balance: $10018
Trade 17 :    Long>           gbp/usd               Closed           Result:         +$103
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (24 January 2011)

24/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 18;   Win >14  Loss > 4      Account balance: $10136
Trade 18 :    Short GBP?AUD             Closed           Result:         +$118
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (25 January 2011)

25/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 19;   Win >15  Loss > 4      Account balance: $10271
Trade 19 :    Long CBA           Closed           Result:         +$135
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (26 January 2011)

25/1/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 20;   Win >15  Loss > 5      (all losses on FX)
Account balance: $10172
Trade 20 :    Short EUR/GBP          Closed           Result:         -$99
Cheers     

Hmm Trumarket Forex man-- Do you think your George Soros?  You alone are not going to turn around a swap! Forget Fib,Mom indicator and pullback..... THE TREND IS YOUR FRIEND! Check your chart, nothing told me this was a short.
20 Trades and up $172 Woopee!
If I had put 10k in CBA shares (not leverage) on Dec 1 it would be now worth $10,800
Why trade?


----------



## lee 53 (18 February 2011)

I have been away on holiday but kept up my trading with advice from Tru markets SMS service.
We are up to 33 trades, my $10,000 looks like $9,700 now. Less brokerage and interest.
Regretably they dont refund my subscription.

Of interest if I had just purchased CBA shares they would now be worth $11,428 or if I bought CBA via CFD's my 10 grand would be now $28,840 

I will still keep posting my experience with Tru Markets should a miracle occur


----------



## lee 53 (10 March 2011)

10/3/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 41;   3 still open     
Account balance: $10597
Perhaps the way to make big dollars here is to be THE BROKER


----------



## lee 53 (16 March 2011)

16/3/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 47;   
Account balance: $10797
The TRU Advisors have a bad policy of letting bad trades run to big losses and cutting short winning trades! Still we ARE IN THE BLACK at last


----------



## lee 53 (25 March 2011)

25/3/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 55;   1 still open, (short WPL, not looking good)
Account balance: $10783
By broker is planning this year’s holidays on the French Riviera


----------



## lee 53 (4 April 2011)

4/4/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
Total Trades to date 56;   1 still open, (short eur/gbp, not looking good)
Account balance: $10355
Good time to review the 4 months with Trumarkets, 56 completed trades
Up $355,        37 winning trades from 56 (small wins big losses)
Make up your own opinion


----------



## The_Snowman (6 April 2011)

I get the report also, I use it mainly for a sounding board, either to confirm my bias or trades.
I sent them this chart the other day - hope you didn't take that AUD_CHF trade?


----------



## The_Snowman (6 April 2011)

lee 53 said:


> 4/4/11
> I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
> Total Trades to date 56;   1 still open, (short eur/gbp, not looking good)
> Account balance: $10355
> ...




Better revise your opinion of the EUR-GBP short


----------



## lee 53 (15 April 2011)

Gday snowman, 
You mean theres someone else out there, golllly!
Total trades so far :62 I have a balance of $10520 from dec 1st 2010. starting capital $10000.
My own personal trading is much better and much larger capital, but personally i only trade what I know > Aus stocks.
I paid for 12 months (regretably) with Trumarkets so I am going to stick with them and post my experience for others to evaluate.
Someone elses quote but:>> Its not time in the market but timing the market!
I am not sure trumarkets get the timing right


----------



## The_Snowman (21 April 2011)

*Did you catch the advice this morning?*


----------



## lee 53 (21 April 2011)

21/4/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000

Total Trades to date 67        Account balance: $10641
44 winning trades from 67 (small wins big losses)
Well it was looking good there for a second, but the TRU experts decided to short the Aussie $ and the British pound, ouch and ouch  
You reckon I actually took those trades Snowman? :
Personally I been sittin on the aussie and spot gold as longs for a while
Cheers


----------



## lee 53 (4 May 2011)

4/5/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 70       Account balance: $10340
45 winning trades from 70 
My broker is sending the TRU advisors another dart board for Xmas


----------



## lee 53 (7 May 2011)

6/5/11
I am a client of Tru Markets, started trading  Dec 1st  2010 with   $10,000
These are the suggested trades (in hindsight) to financial members.
Total Trades to date 72      Account balance: $9993
45 winning trades from 72 
Yep we are on a losing streak (whats new)?
Here is another classic Trumarket trade >
Yep I have paid to get advice like this


----------



## lee 53 (25 May 2011)

Well nearly 6 long long months as a client of TRUMarkets.
Lets see I paid just over a grand for their advice.
I put 10 grand in the pot for trading, I traded all the emailed suggested trades.
Thats 77 trades so far for 47 wins and in total a loss of $376.
My money in the bank would at least be black 
Another 6 months  I could try doing the opposite trades!! would have worked so far
I wonder if they will be around?
I have pissed some money on the wall in my life and this has been no exception


----------



## jaystar86 (25 May 2011)

lee 53 said:


> Well nearly 6 long long months as a client of TRUMarkets.
> Lets see I paid just over a grand for their advice.
> I put 10 grand in the pot for trading, I traded all the emailed suggested trades.
> Thats 77 trades so far for 47 wins and in total a loss of $376.
> ...




Give it a go.  Probably can't hurt... Considered doing the same with my old 'full service' brokers advice (not giving advice here)


----------



## skc (25 May 2011)

lee 53 said:


> Well nearly 6 long long months as a client of TRUMarkets.
> Lets see I paid just over a grand for their advice.
> I put 10 grand in the pot for trading, I traded all the emailed suggested trades.
> Thats 77 trades so far for 47 wins and in total a loss of $376.
> ...




Lee, thanks for sharing their results. 

Do you know how / why they generate the various trade signals? Do you have the knowledge to understand whether they are legit or not?

Here's my equity curve for this financial year, with 531 closed trades. But I went through a drawdown phase over some 160 trades with ~7% drawdown. Now I am not saying that Trumarkets is good and you should stick with them... but it is entirely possible that you happened to start at a drawdown/flat patch of their methodology. 




Changing methodology too soon can be detrimental to one's trading. But so is changing methodology too late. The only way to assess is for you to have the information and knowledge to judge for yourself whether their method is broken or just experiencing a bad stretch.

Good luck.


----------



## lee 53 (27 May 2011)

Guys after  6 months of trading for a loss ( now down $600 after the last trade went belly up)
I just want others to know before throwing money away like i did for crap advice.
When I asked for my money back they said tough titties, so via these forums i will continue to publish the results of their suggested trades.
SKC dont know what your reply refers to? TRUMarkets have not had that many trades this f/y, I refer to the trades they SMS/email to clients not the hog wash they put out every day where you have a 'bet' each way on the SPI. Geez a bloke might as well go to the horse races and put a quid on every horse 
I reckon you have a vested interest in TRUMarkets??
"a flat patch of their methodology' ' a bad stretch' ????mate...you got to be kidding!!!! 6 MONTHS !!!! hello hello
my own personal trading is up a modest 20% this year and I'm talking real money not 10k pocket money, I just dont like getting taken for a ride.


----------



## skc (27 May 2011)

lee 53 said:


> Guys after  6 months of trading for a loss ( now down $600 after the last trade went belly up)
> I just want others to know before throwing money away like i did for crap advice.
> When I asked for my money back they said tough titties, so via these forums i will continue to publish the results of their suggested trades.
> SKC dont know what your reply refers to? TRUMarkets have not had that many trades this f/y, I refer to the trades they SMS/email to clients not the hog wash they put out every day where you have a 'bet' each way on the SPI. Geez a bloke might as well go to the horse races and put a quid on every horse
> ...




Lee. I have no vested interest in TruMarket what so ever, and I don't trade FX or futures so what they do are of no relevance to me.

I didn't say the TruMarket is good and you should stick with them. I just used my own trading results to show you that a positive system can have drawdowns and rough patches (That stretch of 160 trades was around 4 months). And I asked you to assess TruMarket's methodology for yourself.



> The only way to assess is for you to have the information and knowledge to judge for yourself whether their method is broken or just experiencing a bad stretch.




But if you have no trust in their methods and have no means of assessing whether their performance will turn around or not, then by all means stop trading their tips. 
I think a lot of people do appreciate your posting as an honest independent review of their performance (or there lack of). But I would appreciate if you could not accuse people of having vested interest just because they tried to look at the problem from a different perspective.


----------



## The_Snowman (27 May 2011)

another gem today! they have their analysis, but for mine, I saw a break UP of the daily & 4H trend lines, daily Stochastic UP, 4H MACD - UP, that's just the stuff I look at, nothing magic 

What's the odds, when Europe opens they will sell it right back down to entry point?

Edit: Entry signal given at vertical yellow line, horizontal lines are prices given


----------



## The_Snowman (31 May 2011)

Hey @ lee 53,

We have been gifted the *HIGH* of the day for the EUR-USD, hope you are ready to make up all those lost $$$$$$$ ????? 

John

PS - confidentiality clause prevents cut & paste at this time


----------



## lee 53 (1 June 2011)

The_Snowman said:


> Hey @ lee 53,
> 
> We have been gifted the *HIGH* of the day for the EUR-USD, hope you are ready to make up all those lost $$$$$$$ ?????
> 
> ...




Gday John and others, Ah Yes John that last trade the EUR/USD! 

That was trade number 80 in my full 6 months with TRUMarkets.and for round figures I am down $1000 from my $10000 starting capital. Good value hey paying over a grand for this advice?
These are the last 15 trades -152,-216,-256,-208,+169,-211,+200,-220,-229,-201,-196,-219,+98,-177,-176
Going through a 'rough patch'?

THE TREND IS YOUR FRIEND ....number 1 rule in all methodology Mr TRUMarket!


----------



## The_Snowman (1 June 2011)

Here it is, however I am disappointed it didn't drop right back down to entry point, but I was right about the *HIGH* part, you know the numbers Mr Lee


----------



## lee 53 (7 June 2011)

TRUMarkets update 7/6/11
Only one trade to report on and surprise it lost me another $172 
So we are down $1172 on my 10k in 6 months on 71 trades.
Things have gone quiet from the TRUMarket gurus as they have sent the dartboard out for repair...........aparantly it is very worn on the edges :


----------



## The_Snowman (7 June 2011)

lee53,
Didn't you get the deal yet? You go short at the stops given, works every time! 

Actually, I'm watching this pair for short entry but it would be strictly counter-trend, tight stop situation but it is due for a little pullback, as is the EUR-USD and with the GBP strong today, might be soon


----------



## lee 53 (8 June 2011)

QUOTE=The_Snowman;638267]lee53,
Didn't you get the deal yet? You go short at the stops given, works every time! 

_*Ha!! yep aint it painful!*_

Actually, I'm watching this pair for short entry but it would be strictly counter-trend, tight stop situation but it is due for a little pullback, as is the EUR-USD and with the GBP strong today, might be soon [/QUOTE]

*I see a channel happening atm and a reversal of trend at 89, using the KISS method > trend/ support / resistance.  
I use 4 hour/ 30 min /5min for my own FX trades, I personally dont trade against the trend unless it is news based.

Cheers*


----------



## lee 53 (22 June 2011)

22/6/11 the darkest day of the year 
Todays trade from TRUMarket > Sell short EUR/USD with the STOP suggested lower than the entry and the target higher than the ENTRY..........Goes to show how they get the results I have been getting for 6 months!
 and after you set the trade an admendment comes through..........sorry we stuffed it 
For the records we now have completed 86 trades in 6 months and my 10 grand is skinnier, like $9,449.
How did I ever get involved with this crowd?


----------



## lee 53 (24 June 2011)

The_Snowman said:


> lee53,
> Didn't you get the deal yet? You go short at the stops given, works every time!
> 
> Hey John the snowman
> ...


----------



## lee 53 (1 July 2011)

EOY Report 1/7/2011
I have taken all the suggested trades from TRUMarkets for 7 months
Results from 93 trades > 56 wins 37 losses
Starting capital $10000, balance now $9,757 less brokerage.

OK I have been slamming these idiots for months, so who do I see as good advisers?
Well for free Comsec daily video reports, especially Juliana Roadley and GO Markets free daily report and Business Spectator for continuous market news.

Have I made money 2010/2011? +22%! no thanks to TRUMarkets tho 
All the best for 2012


----------



## lee 53 (1 August 2011)

Just a end of month update;
No, they have not come good and I am not sunning it in the Bahamas :
I have taken all the suggested trades from TRUMarkets for 8 months
Results from 110 trades 
Starting capital $10000, balance now $9,874 less brokerage.
Same, same methodoligy.............make small profits on many trades, wipe out the gain on a few big losses..............


----------



## glamor11 (26 August 2011)

This is my first post on this forum but joined just to say thanks for your report on TruMarket. I was just about to subscribe motivated by the claimed track record on their website so after reading your journey with them its made me decide against it. Having a fulltime job I cant research the charts to trade so I was hoping some service like this would take the due diligence out and I can just execute their "tips" blindly hoping to make a steady equity curve. Your results clearly show their system is flawed since they go for many small profits but offset by few large losses and they sometimes go against the trend. I've determined the expectancy as below :

Expectancy = (Probability of Win * Average Win) - (Probability of Loss * Average Loss)

= 56/93 * $138 - (37/93 * $204)
*based on your last post with 93 trades and averaging the sample of profits/losses you've provided so far.
= 1.935483871

Can you confirm if this is right?


----------

